# VapeClub - Odin RDA for BF reservations



## JakesSA (30/11/14)

The next batch of Odin atomisers will ship out to VapeClub on Tuesday and should be here 9/10 Dec. A lot of folks expressed interest in these for BF modification at the vape meet yesterday, so as promised to you guys, here is the reservations thread. Please post here if you want one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (30/11/14)

I'm in for another thanks @JakesSA


----------



## WHITELABEL (30/11/14)

Please put me down for one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (30/11/14)

Please put me down for one Jaco. I am impressed with this little bad boy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (30/11/14)

Alex said:


> Please put me down for one Jaco. I am impressed with this little bad boy.


Yes!! I'm busy with a new coil in mine which I think will be epic!


----------



## Yiannaki (30/11/14)

paulph201 said:


> Yes!! I'm busy with a new coil in mine which I think will be epic!


Don't forget to posts pics in the Odin Thread

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (30/11/14)

paulph201 said:


> Yes!! I'm busy with a new coil in mine which I think will be epic!



A Clapton ?


----------



## Paulie (30/11/14)

Alex said:


> A Clapton ?


yeah first attempt was a flop lol i am here i go again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (30/11/14)

paulph201 said:


> yeah first attempt was a flop lol i am here i go again



I vote for @MrSh1thappens to do a video tutorial for us all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (30/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> I vote for @MrSh1thappens to do a video tutorial for us all


lol i watched 2 tonight its not as easy as it looks and takes patience  something i suck at haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (30/11/14)

If I had the right wire I would make one for sure, I have plenty of drills around here.


----------



## Yiannaki (30/11/14)

paulph201 said:


> lol i watched 2 tonight its not as easy as it looks and takes patience  something i suck at haha



Lol I don't blame u  my patience is super low too! Don't give up!


----------



## yuganp (30/11/14)

Reserve one for me. Also if you are doing the bf mod on any other devices I would like one


----------



## Yiannaki (30/11/14)

yuganp said:


> Reserve one for me. Also if you are doing the bf mod on any other devices I would like one


Prepare to retire the cyclone


----------



## yuganp (30/11/14)

I will keep the cyclone. May retire the rm2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrSh1thappens (1/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> I vote for @MrSh1thappens to do a video tutorial for us all



Haha i don't have the proper filming equipment to do a video tutorial, i can probably do a picture tutorial though  let me get to it now

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (1/12/14)

Many thanks @JakesSA 
Please put me down for one BF Odin

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (1/12/14)

Silver said:


> Many thanks @JakesSA
> Please put me down for one BF Odin



Yey  Reodin time!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (1/12/14)

Anyone here have a pic of a sl/lp mini with an Odin?


----------



## Andre (1/12/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Anyone here have a pic of a sl/lp mini with an Odin?


The juice well on the Mini is a few millimeters less wide than on the Grand, but that makes all the difference with the Odin on top. I much prefer the Odin on the Grand, but have staged a photo for you with the Odin on a LP Mini.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex (1/12/14)

Found this pic from http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/595260-odin-5.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (1/12/14)

Thanks @Andre it seems a bit big.


----------



## Andre (1/12/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Thanks @Andre it seems a bit big.


Yes, especially if you have the button cover on. The Atomic is a perfect fit imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (1/12/14)

I'm up for 1 please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (1/12/14)

I modded my button










Before:12.76mm
After: 9.12mm

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Riaz (1/12/14)

this atty is so tempting

will the price be the same as on the website?


----------



## Paulie (1/12/14)

Alex said:


> I modded my button
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats super cool!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## pimcowboy (1/12/14)

please put me down for 1 , thanks!


----------



## Andre (1/12/14)

Riaz said:


> this atty is so tempting
> 
> will the price be the same as on the website?


Should be in that region. VapeClub does the modding for free! The Odin is worth the while imo.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (1/12/14)

Took a toot from @paulph201 Odin and damn its so good! Taste great and chucks massive clouds! Only problem is that I will have to drop my nic strength to use the Odin .
@JakesSA, if it is the same price as the website, please put me down for 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (1/12/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Took a toot from @paulph201 Odin and damn its so good! Taste great and chucks massive clouds! Only problem is that I will have to drop my nic strength to use the Odin .
> @JakesSA, if it is the same price as the website, please put me down for 2.


2! Wow you not messing around lol


----------



## Silver (1/12/14)

@paulph201 , when I get the Odin, I will need to arrange an Odin breakfast with yourself and the other one-thumbed Greek Reonaut. 
On me
Then you guys can show me what to do - and I may need some lighter juices, maybe 12mg 
I am excited

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (1/12/14)

Lol @paulph201, 1 for each of my Reo LP's 
I will still have to keep the RM2's on my Reo HP's.


----------



## Silver (1/12/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Lol @paulph201, 1 for each of my Reo LP's
> I will still have to keep the RM2's on my Reo HP's.



Wow @Imthiaz Khan , how many Reo HPs have you got?
Mighty arsenal you have!
Sorry we didnt get to chat more at the vape meet. Was too hectic


----------



## Paulie (1/12/14)

Silver said:


> @paulph201 , when I get the Odin, I will need to arrange an Odin breakfast with yourself and the other one-thumbed Greek Reonaut.
> On me
> Then you guys can show me what to do - and I may need some lighter juices, maybe 12mg
> I am excited


yes agreed  

Sounds like a plan!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (1/12/14)

Silver said:


> @paulph201 , when I get the Odin, I will need to arrange an Odin breakfast with yourself and the other one-thumbed Greek Reonaut.
> On me
> Then you guys can show me what to do - and I may need some lighter juices, maybe 12mg
> I am excited



Sounds like a party

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (1/12/14)

I tell you guys, the Anima is a kick ass atomizer though. I even prefer it to the Atomics now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll (1/12/14)

Silver said:


> @paulph201 , when I get the Odin, I will need to arrange an Odin breakfast with yourself and the other one-thumbed Greek Reonaut.
> On me
> Then you guys can show me what to do - and I may need some lighter juices, maybe 12mg
> I am excited




Just be aware I'm going to invite myself to this breakfast meet. I'll pay for my own food at least. 

Can't turn down a meal with two Greeks and a gentleman.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (1/12/14)

Of course @MurderDoll !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (1/12/14)

@Silver, I have 2 HP's and 2 LP's 
No problem at all Sir, I totally understand 
Even though we didn't get a chance to chat much, It was still great meeting you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/12/14)

Silver said:


> @paulph201 , when I get the Odin, I will need to arrange an Odin breakfast with yourself and the other one-thumbed Greek Reonaut.
> On me
> Then you guys can show me what to do - and I may need some lighter juices, maybe 12mg
> I am excited



And some drugs to stop the stress of the overhang Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (2/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> And some drugs to stop the stress of the overhang Hi Ho @Silver!



Lol @Rob Fisher 
I dont mind if one of my devices has an overhang. As long as it works well, it will hopefully make up for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (2/12/14)

Silver said:


> Lol @Rob Fisher
> I dont mind if one of my devices has an overhang. As long as it works well, it will hopefully make up for it



I love the look of the Odin on the Reo  cyclones, rm2's and even atomics feel too skinny nowdays  

The Odin is the J-LO atty for the Reo

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JakesSA (5/12/14)

Update .. the Odin's are on schedule and should be here early next week!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (5/12/14)

JakesSA said:


> Update .. the Odin's are on schedule and should be here early next week!


Great news! Thanks for the update @JakesSA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (5/12/14)

Is there a reservation list I need to add my name to is @JakesSA going to go through this thread to see who wants?


----------



## JakesSA (5/12/14)

I'll pick reservations up from here.


----------



## Alex (5/12/14)

Can I come around to pick mine up yet


----------



## JakesSA (5/12/14)

Patience is a virgin .. err .. virtue they say ..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (5/12/14)

JakesSA said:


> Patience is a virgin .. err .. virtue they say ..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JakesSA (8/12/14)

The Odins arrived today and I will start modifications soon. I have a bit of a backlog of modification work at the moment, with load shedding at the most inopportune times, but will have these ready asap.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Yiannaki (8/12/14)

JakesSA said:


> The Odins arrived today and I will start modifications soon. I have a bit of a backlog of modification work at the moment, with load shedding at the most inopportune times, but will have these ready asap.


Thanks for the update 

I know @Alex is itching to get his hands on his Odin


----------



## Alex (8/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks for the update
> 
> I know @Alex is itching to get his hands on his Odin










via iphone

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (9/12/14)

Alex said:


> via iphone


Hahaha nice  what build have u got in there?


----------



## Alex (9/12/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Hahaha nice  what build have u got in there?



Just a simple dual coil, 28g - 8 wraps - 2mm ID - ,47ohms.

Unfortunately it's not BF'ed yet. Hopefully soon though. But I must say this, the flavour is out of this world.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Paulie (9/12/14)

Alex said:


> via iphone


That looks awsome!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (9/12/14)

put me down for one please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (9/12/14)

Dam I missed out...


----------



## Riaz (9/12/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Dam I missed out...


its not too late bru


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (9/12/14)

Sold out on the site @Riaz


----------



## Alex (9/12/14)

please put my name on another one of these @VapeGrrl


----------



## MurderDoll (9/12/14)

Me too if there's still stock please.


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (9/12/14)

me 1st


----------



## Riaz (9/12/14)

I don't think the site has been updated yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (9/12/14)

Dudes, to order an Odin, select the standard one which is in stock and leave a comment on your order when prompted for it to be bottom fed


----------



## capetocuba (9/12/14)

Been vaping my gambit since the day I got mine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (9/12/14)

Just remember though guys,my two rOdints are first in line at the spa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (9/12/14)

Alex said:


> Just remember though guys,my two rOdints are first in line at the spa.


Aaah the perks of being around the corner from the spa

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (9/12/14)

I think @VapeGrrl should snap a pic of @JakesSA hard at work

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (9/12/14)

Sorry guys, I cannot finish tonight. I am too tired to concentrate further and lost two units already, those damn copper screws are driving me nuts. Gotta be up at 4:00 am again tomorrow so I'm calling it quits for today. On the bright side, the centre drill work is complete so I'll definitely finish tomorrow night.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (10/12/14)

@JakesSA 
You are a star
Please take your time, dont rush
We will be using these devices for months, so if it takes longer thats more than fine by me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (10/12/14)

yeah the Odin worth the wait!!

Goodluck on all your new Odins all!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy (10/12/14)

Can I reserve a BF one? Need to check out what all the hype is about


----------



## MurderDoll (10/12/14)

I'm definitely needing another Odin. The Tobh just isn't cutting it for me. Feels like I'm cheating using it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## pimcowboy (10/12/14)

Thanks JakesSA !!!


----------



## JakesSA (11/12/14)

Right .. all done, shipping commences today. Again apologies for the bad photo quality .. I blame the camera and the camera blames me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (11/12/14)

JakesSA said:


> Right .. all done, shipping commences today. Again apologies for the bad photo quality .. I blame the camera and the camera blames me.
> 
> View attachment 17318



Well done @JakesSA  

You are a rockstar

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (11/12/14)

Awesome, I have a Darang somewhere in there! Thank you.


----------



## JakesSA (11/12/14)

That Darang looks awesome functionally, let me know how it works out?


----------



## Andre (11/12/14)

JakesSA said:


> That Darang looks awesome functionally, let me know how it works out?


Shall do. Trust you have already have a supplier lined up. Someone, think @VandaL, has an original Darang dripper and is quite impressed if I remember correctly - and he knows his stuff. @kimbo tested the clone you have modded and also likes it a lot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (11/12/14)

Andre said:


> Shall do. Trust you have already have a supplier lined up. Someone, think @VandaL, has an original Darang dripper and is quite impressed if I remember correctly - and he knows his stuff. @kimbo tested the clone you have modded and also likes it a lot.



@Andre i would like to know what you think as well please. It is my go to dripper at the moment  1.1 ohm parallel 32g

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (11/12/14)

JakesSA said:


> Right .. all done, shipping commences today. Again apologies for the bad photo quality .. I blame the camera and the camera blames me.
> 
> View attachment 17318


 Right bottom @Andre 

The one with the brass ring

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (11/12/14)

kimbo said:


> @Andre i would like to know what you think as well please. It is my go to dripper at the moment  1.1 ohm parallel 32g


Ah, good to hear....shall report my impressions asap.


----------



## JakesSA (11/12/14)

BTW, this batch of Odins all came in at 4.5 mm + on the 510 connector so no need for the spacer. 

Word to the wise though, that copper screw at the bottom can shear off very easily as its now hollow. Try to not over tighten the screw on the centre post as in don't use a screwdriver with larger handle (its got more torque). This may lead to the centre pin rotating which will require fiddling with that screw to get it back in place. The trick with post screws is to tighten when cold, fire it up to heat it up and tighten once more whilst hot and viola.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## VandaL (11/12/14)

Oh man I would be gutted if someone put a hole at the bottom of my darang. It's just so purdy


----------



## Riaz (11/12/14)

@JakesSA do you have any Odins left?


----------



## Andre (11/12/14)

VandaL said:


> Oh man I would be gutted if someone put a hole at the bottom of my darang. It's just so purdy


Lol, if you want to drip from the bottom you have to.


----------



## MurderDoll (11/12/14)

Payment made.
Looking forward to getting my Reo back up and running!


----------



## TylerD (12/12/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (12/12/14)

TylerD said:


> View attachment 17402


lol i can see ppl fighting over these now!! ODIN FTW

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (12/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> lol i can see ppl fighting over these now!! ODIN FTW



It was all your fault @paulph201 !
And actually @Rob Fisher 's fault - for importing it in the first place.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riaz (12/12/14)

so i take it there are non left to purchase?


----------



## Yiannaki (12/12/14)

Yey! My two odins arrived today  

I just came home to them 

The first is already on Eva (green LP grand) and the second is waiting for the arrival of unamed orange LP grand

Reactions: Like 2


----------

